# Prefolds, newborn, heavy wetter, night time???



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

My baby is 2 weeks old and is such a heavy wetter. I have GMD prefolds and use thirsties or bummis covers and he will soak right through the prefold at night. He wakes about 2-3 times to nurse in the night. If I have a prefold on him he has soaked through each and every time i change him in the night. He also wets a prefold quickly during the day. I'm changing him so much during the day too.

So the past week i've been using disposibles at night to keep the sheets dry and the baby dry.

any suggestions on night time cloth or for a heavy day/night time wetter?

I've noticed if he has a wet diaper on for to long his little bum gets really red. So being wet all night....is not a good idea.

My last child was never a heavy wetter and prefolds and woolies worked great at night.

This little one is much different.

Ideas?


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

How about using a pocket diaper like a Fuzzibunz stuffed with the microfiber insert it comes with and a small hemp back-up insert (like a Joeybunz)? What about using fitteds at night (they tend to hold more pee than prefolds) and just putting a wool sheet under him and changing just the fitted as needed at night.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

If you don't want to purchase additional diapers, you can use a second prefold trifolded like a letter as a doubler. You can put it inside the other prefold or line the cover with it and diaper baby as usual. Often it works best to use a nb pf as the doubler inside the cover and diaper baby with an infant prefold using the twist fold (which puts even more absorbent material where baby needs it most). To see the twist fold in action watch the first video in my cloth diapering seminar on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/JaimeeGleisner?feature=mhum

Alternatively, hemp doublers will absorb even more. My favorite is a hemp prefold trifolded like a letter, though this may be a bit bulky for a newborn. You can also purchase sized or contoured hemp doublers. Some are 2-layered hemp and microfiber, which is a great combo b/c the microfiber will wick a bit and it's fast absorbing, so it quickly pulls the moisture down and away from baby's skin. Then the slow absorbing hemp locks the moisture in place.

But, for night time ease, I really prefer premium diapers. My favorite night time diapers are bumGenius one-size dipes. They come with two microfiber inserts (one newborn insert and one one-size insert) and you can use both for added absorbency. Plus, you can stuff the pocket with a prefold or doubler for even more absorbency. The suede cloth lining wicks the moisture really well so baby stays much drier. Plus, a premium diaper with velcro closures is so much easier to change in the middle of the night than a prefold, Snappi, cover combination.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm dont like how microfiber does for us...we have very hard water and microfiber tends to hold stink. Along with the fact that we only have cold water to the washer. I'm guessing the microfber doesnt get as clean.

I do use the twist fold already with the prefolds.

Wonder if a Gro-Via would do good at night?

Anyone like them for night time use?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

How old are your prefolds? Could it be they aren't prepped enough?

If that's not the issue I would look at getting some doublers and fleece liners. The doublers will add absorbency and the liners will keep baby's bum dryer.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Half of the pf were from my last baby who is 2 yo now. and the other half of my stash is new. I'm fairly sure they were prepped right. As the diaper is soaking wet....there is no wicking....the diaper is literally soaked through.

Ok...so fleece liners...do you make yours or have you bought them?

I do have some hemp liners but they look like they would stay wet....

I need to find something that will help keep babies bum dry....even when he wets.

So i can go for a prefold..twisted...with a liner and possibly a wool cover?

I would like to get a few fleece liners....that sounds similar to what microfiber would do...right?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have homemade fleece liners. The fleece doesn't absorb. It wicks the moisture away from baby and into the prefold/diaper. I would suggest the diaper to layer from baby down: fleece liner, doubler, prefold. I'm confused how you are folding the prefold...when you say twisted I keep thinking you have the diaper laying flat and then twist in the middle? Have you tried just trifolding it in a cover?


----------



## BummisMom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes adding second prefold as a doubler would help add more absorbancy and the fleece liner will help keep your baby feeling dry while the prefolds absorb the pee. As far as fleece liners go, I've found the fleece needs to be very thin to allow the pee to pass thourgh it quickly enough to get absorbed. Any fleece that is too thick can sometimes cause the pee to roll off before it has a chance to be absorbed and then the diapers may leak. I tried making my own and honestly, they didn't work well so I eventually just bought some of the Bummis ones. They work great. And they only cost $5 for 5 of them so it's not a huge investment.

I think nightitme diapering is something that is kind of individual for every baby. The only thing that ended up working for us in the long run was a Bamboozle Stretch fitted. They are insanely absorbant and super soft and stretchy so my son always looks comfy in them. Keep fiddling and eventually, you'll find something that works for you. Perhaps, as suggested, simply layering prefolds will be enough for you! Good luck!


----------

